# Grand Canyon 2017 - Nine Launch Dates Available Now!



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Those are some very good late March dates. If I weren't already on an April trip I'd be real excited for one of those.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm going for one of the March dates even though my Girlfriend has a May 18th launch.... I do not like the idea of being on a dam controlled river during high water season.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Stay on good terms... as far as the Grand goes, the higher the better! Seriously, May flows have often been lower then March flows, depending on specific date...


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

eddy hopper said:


> I'm going for one of the March dates even though my Girlfriend has a May 18th launch.... I do not like the idea of being on a dam controlled river during high water season.



Are you kidding me pull your skirt up Alice! we would have to snow from now until next winter to fill up in Lake Powell!? I think you could safely do either trip without your panties in a bunch

Have a great time on either trip that you end up on!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I took the comment to mean that they would prefer to be on a naturally flowing river during the high water season and float a dam controlled one during the fringe/dy season. Win/Win.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, thats what I took that post to mean as well.


----------

